# Humidor Fans: Worth It?



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm wondering how worthwhile it is to have a fan in my humidor. While it is a standard smaller size (typical tabletop size, around 15x12" or so I'm guessing), I do tend to pack it with up to 30 or 40 sticks at times and it gets kinda cramped. I could see how a fan might help spread the moisture out a little more evenly. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya I don't see a need for a fan in a desk top. Just rotate your sticks every few months.


----------



## Rooke (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm a Fan of humidor....
Jk I really don't think you need one till you hit the 150+ mark. Even then rotate once a month and you're good.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@Rooke..when I read the title that was my thought "ya I'm a fan"... the timer on my fan in my cabinet crapped out awhile ago and I've had no issues. But I don't think I'll risk it over summer. Just gotta remember to pick one up at wally world, I've forgot the last couple times. I don't even know where you'd fit a fan in a 100 count desktop. That and a pouch of beads would take up half your cigar storage.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Packing any type of humidor is something that experts will tell us....3/4 full is optimum because it allows enough air exchange and a humidor that is filled 1/2 tends to bounce the RH numbers up and down. A desktop humidor seems to be one of those humis that a lot of us have issues with when it comes to this...a fan in a small humi is like adding a supercharger to a Kia Rio....just isn't going to add any value.

As much as we would open and close a desktop means there is going to be enough air exchange to keep it just fine....it's those mega humidors that we tend to have to really keep an eye out. I have a cedar flat tray at the bottom of my humidors that elevate what is in the humidor....it's not solid but rather has spaces so that the cigars are not just laying flat at the bottom...it's like a small step ladder for the cigars to lay on with exposure for air to be inside...wish I had a photo of them handy but I think you get the idea.


----------



## Dual-500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Agreed on the no fan for a desktop - not even on a timer. Just unnecessary, and could even prove to be detrimental in some circumstances - i.e. too much air flow, will cause the RH to be uncontrollable. Within the small confines of a desktop, the proximity is so close that things all blend well - assuming the door seals well, not in sunlight, under HVAC vent, etc.


Now, in a larger storage setup, things are different and fans help out greatly. I run some of the fans in my 36 bottle size winador intermittently on timers and one constantly that has an externally mounted speed controller that serves to manage RH and evenly distribute the moisture.


----------



## KenF13 (Jan 29, 2016)

Even with my wineador id say no fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the fan in my wineador and the ambiance it provides if nothing else










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I like small low rpm fans (3) in my Wineador, just to keep the air moving, my rh is 67% (top shelf at 66%). I've attempted to not use fans but I seem to get pockets of humidity creating a range of 63% to 69% from bottom to top. I have one fan at the back on the middle shelf pointing down, the other two are at the back on the top shelf on an angle pointing towards to the glass. This seems to work best for my setup at the current time. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------

